# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Been a rough month, Ive honestly considered suicide.

## Paul Conners

Hello all,

First of all let me say this is not a call for help. Im not looking for advice on whether or not I should kill myself.

The truth is I need to get this off my chest:

In the last month I have lost my girlfriend that I love, and Ive also been fired and lost my amazing job. Its been a Fckin Sh1tty month and I really feel exhausted and helpless now.

I feel guilty over hurting my girlfriend and I know Ill never get her back.
I worked hard at my job, which was my dream job, and out of the blue I WAS FIRED TWO DAYS AGO.

iI just feel like crap and my entire life is becoming a trainwreck.

I feel like Im a nice person and dont deserve this trainwreck in my life.

----------


## Paul Conners

I probably wont kill myself, but its definitely something to consider.

I also feel helpless to apply for a new job. I just cant do it right now.

----------


## Tracy C

> iI just feel like crap and my entire life is becoming a trainwreck.
> 
> I feel like Im a nice person and dont deserve this trainwreck in my life.


 Sometimes when things feel like they are falling apart, they are actually falling into place.

This is what I keep reminding myself of every day.  I lost my job too.  I wasn't fired, the company I worked for closed up shop - so there is absolutely no chance of getting my old job back.  I put my heart and soul into that job.  It was my dream job.  I now have to start all over.  I am in my late 40's, I have never been unemployed before and I am a sole self provider.  Being unemployed is unbelievably boring - and often very depressing.  But I keep reminding myself of that statement because it gets me through the day.  It keeps me keep'n on.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Hello all,
> 
> First of all let me say this is not a call for help. Im not looking for advice on whether or not I should kill myself.
> 
> The truth is I need to get this off my chest:
> 
> In the last month I have lost my girlfriend that I love, and Ive also been fired and lost my amazing job. Its been a Fckin Sh1tty month and I really feel exhausted and helpless now.
> 
> I feel guilty over hurting my girlfriend and I know Ill never get her back.
> ...


 yah, life is sweet, then you go bald. Chicks leave you because you have no self esteem and they notice other girls are interested in you (this last point really turns girls off because they are mental sluts).  Don't jump off any bridges yet.

----------


## joni

I think you are the luckiest guy alive.....Free from all the baggage, Now celebrate and enjoy life, cause many people got stuck in rat race and relationship issues and can't get out of it.

----------


## Vlaj

> I probably wont kill myself, but its definitely something to consider.
> 
> I also feel helpless to apply for a new job. I just cant do it right now.


 How's it going?

----------

